# BYU vs Texas



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw that last week's game brought Coyoteslayer out from under his bridge, so I am so anxious to hear this deep thoughts about the game. 

On a serious note, what a game! What a difference a week makes. It was certainly won in the trenches, I could not believe how by just shifting around a few guys would create such an improvement. It did not seem to matter as to who was running the ball, but run they did. Good thing Hill ran so well because his passing still has a long ways to go!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to BYU and their fans.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Any team that kicks the crap out of coyotes teams is a team Ill root for!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

First of all props to BYU they played a good game against a Texas team who was over ranked and now eating some humble pie. This is one reason why I hate preseason rankings. Texas didn't look good and it wasn't because of BYU defense. They aren't good period!! Anyone can run the points up on New Mexico ST. 

I see that Huge likes to talk in fables so If I'm the troll under the bridge then your the Wether.

BYU use to be a team known for their passing ability, but now they are a team known for their QBs running ability. Hill is Riley 2.0 without any fumbles yet. It's also funny how quick BYU fans change their minds from week to week. Last week some said they wanted Bronco and Anae fired and this week they are praising him. Next week if the Utes win then it will be the same old story.

Cody Hoffman and APO should learn to be running backs since they aren't needed as receivers or maybe they can just warm the bench.

SWbuckmaster, I can see you still have something against me after I put you in your place because of your crazy rants about rifle hunters vs archery hunters.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, you're probably right, Texas does suck and was way overrated. Now maybe they'll get the ranking they deserve.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is always interesting that when a lesser team beats a ranked team the ones that hate the lesser team be it Utah State, Utah, or BYU always come out and say that the higher ranked team either didn't deserve the ranking or that they didn't play up to their expectations. 

Why can't the haters just admit that the team that won played and executed their game plan better than the other team and on this day the better team won? Who knows BYU may win out the rest of their game, perhaps Texas will win the national championship with one loss. I highly doubt both outcomes but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> SWbuckmaster, I can see you still have something against me after I put you in your place because of your crazy rants about rifle hunters vs archery hunters.


First off you have never put me in my place.

Second byu won lol you loose

Third I could care less about football and like kicking a football fan when their down


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha how did I "loose"? You mean "lost?" Second Texas isn't my team so again how could I lose? I'm glad that Utah teams beat teams like Texas, Alabama etc. I would rather see BYU win then Texas who is was ranked before even earning their ranking. Hence the reason why I hate preseason ranking.

I'm not sure why you think I'm down because I'm a very happy person. BTW I killed a 32 inch buck with a crossbow. Those nasty crossbows right?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Loose is lose pronounced longer like loooooser lol. 

As for your buck good job. :thumbup::thumbup:You deserve to use a cross bow your legitimately handicapped. 

As far as football goes I will always win cause I just jump ship and go with what ever team just pounded yours. 

I only singled you out on this post because I can't single out the byu fans and kick them when their up. 

Let me know what team you root for and ill be sure to post something when they looose for ya. Lol


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well my team is the Utes and they had practice yesterday with a high school team. Score was 70 to 7. Like all teams sometimes they have cupcakes on their schedule.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Congrats to BYU and their fans.


Dang Al, are you trying to make a liar out of Max?

I had to watch the game again after taking my fan hat off to see what in the world just happened. What a whacky game, how does any team rush for 550 yards against an FBS school? It just seems ridiculous; why wouldnt Mack just pack the box with 7-8 guys, right? In rewatching the game, he did have 7 guys in the box on nearly every big play. Hill had to make 3-4 guys miss on many of those plays. They just kept blitzing from the outside with no one assigned to spy the QB. 
The defense was equally as impressive. I was surprised to see 450 yards of offense by Texas, it sure did not seem like that much as the D came up big so many times and started the game with four straight 3 and outs. Mind you this was against a perennial top 5 recruiting class school...wow! 
Of course, no one can tell anything from a single game, especially this early in the season. I certainly cant say fast and hard is the only way to go, but things sure lined up nicely last night. I am still very concerned with Hill's 30ish% completion ratio; there is no way that that can remain unchanged.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see that USC and Texas both dropped out of the top 25 with the Y and U receiving a fair number of votes; with a few more wins maybe both teams can work their way in to the top 25.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a byu fan this year! The church is true and will run all over the U/coyote!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It will be a tough game for the Utes no doubt. The game will be played in Provo where two years ago then the Utes beat then 54 to 10. BYU also has a bye week so they will have extra time to prepare for the UTES. BYU also wants to break the 3 year winning streak so they have tons of motivation. The UTES will learn from Texas's mistake and force Hill to throw the ball. This is Hill's weakness. Wilson has been looking pretty good but he has only played one worthy opponent.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was at the game and I was flabbergasted. I did not see that coming at all. The Cougars played fantastic smash-mouth football. When did BYU become a defensive juggernaut with a powerful ground and pound running game? I still think the passing game has to come around for BYU to be really good.


As tough as this is to say, coyoteslayer is spot on. We all know Kyle Whittingham is a fine defensive coach. If he and Sitake can come up with a scheme to make Hill throw the ball, the Cougars are in trouble. I will say that there have been a few times over the years when the Cougars beat the Utes with a strong running game.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The OSU game Saturday will tell a lot about the Utes and how they will do this season. 
But that was a great game by BYU. Like others have said the passing game needs help bad.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> I was at the game and I was flabbergasted. I did not see that coming at all. The Cougars played fantastic smash-mouth football. When did BYU become a defensive juggernaut with a powerful ground and pound running game? I still think the passing game has to come around for BYU to be really good.
> 
> As tough as this is to say, coyoteslayer is spot on. We all know Kyle Whittingham is a fine defensive coach. If he and Sitake can come up with a scheme to make Hill throw the ball, the Cougars are in trouble. I will say that there have been a few times over the years when the Cougars beat the Utes with a strong running game.


I think we all were flabbergasted, both Utefans and Cougarfans. The rivalry game has now become veeeerrry interesting. With the Utes now showing an offensive pulse and the Cougs righting the ship, and then some, both teams might have a better season than either fan base expected last week. I think we will know more about the Utes next week with Oregon St. It still might be too early to get overly excited either way.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah my bro was at the game as well. I would have been with him but circumstances just wouldn't allow that evening.:-( geez I wish I would have MADE "circumstances allow":grin:
I think there have been some really good comments here about the game and the cougs in general. I am super stoked for the rest of the season! And especially excited for the 2 rivavly games, aka Utes and Aggies vs. Byu. I can't remember the last time all three of these teams won a game by as many points as they all did yesterday.


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Taysom Hill is a grown ass man. Granted, teams will have a spy on Hill going forward, but this should widen passing lanes. It is also not as if Texas didn't try to stop the run. They only had one safety back for nearly a quarter. This game was refreshing for BYU fans as we are not used to outrunning anyone... let alone one of the most athletic teams in the country.

Pumped for the BYU/Utah game! My nephew is a captain for Utah and I am a lifelong BYU fan. BYU is not going to run all over Utah, you can take that to the bank. They will make Hill throw the ball. On the other hand, Wilson will learn the meaning of "run for your life". BYU's D is like nothing he has seen so far. 

Here is to Utah mopping up the Beavers on Sat. Looks like we are going to have a ballgame in two weeks. 

Of course I am giving the edge to BYU for three reasons: 

1- Homefield. If the atmosphere is anything like the Texas game it will be electric.

2- Extra week. While Utah is having to respect the Beavers, BYU will have double the time to focus on the Utes. 

3- BYU is HUNGRY for a rivalry win. It is not news as to who owns the rivalry as of late. The Cougars have not been shy about pointing to this game on the schedule this year. In years past Bronco has downplayed the importance of the game to the dismay of fans. This year though, the Cougars have this one circled while the Utes seem to be downplaying the game as the PAC12 schedule looms. 

Can't wait for the game!

rYsentrout


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fun game and a great day for Cougar Nation. Was that even the same team that looked so pathetic last week? No matter what, a fun day to be a Cougar. And a week to enjoy the win before rivalry week should be fun.

In fact, great day all around for Cougars, Utes, and Aggies. Its great when all the in-state teams win. 

So looking back - what was more impressive:
-BYU's running all over Texas
-Chuck-E doing it with both arm and legs in shredding Air Force
-UtahUtes and T-Wil fine-tuning what appears to be a very good offense in their scrimmage

All good things for college football in the state this week. 

As for the Cougars - Texas' utter failure to adjust cost a guy his job - and rightfully so. If I'm any DC facing BYU from here on out, I double-team Hoffman with my two fastest guys, and pack 9 guys in the box. Just concede any pass to anyone else because Hill's ability to connect is pathetic and worth risking any remote chance he 1) gets the ball there, and 2)that anyone other than Hoffman can catch it. No team needs to respect the pass game at all, which could spell doom against quality defensive teams left on the schedule (Utah, USU, Wisconsin, Notre Dame). 

UtahUtes - Play really an unknown OSU team this week. They lost their opener to Big Sky opponent Eastern Washington, and shows fairly at home against a bad Hawaii team. But Utes could very easily be 3-0 rolling into Provo. 

Aggies - Next up is Weber. Will be similar to Utah's game against Weber. 

Boy do I love college football!


----------

